# Finally decided on a food..



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

So I took the natures recipe back and got the blue buffalo. This is going to be the last switch! (I hope!) while I was walking down the aisle I saw the wellness canned puppy food and said "let me treat Louie" now that's all he wants! LOL!! I noticed he hasn't touched his kibble( Eukanuba) bc I have a whole bag waiting to finish to switch to the buffalo.. But now idk bc he loves the wellness canned food! Lol what we go through for these babies!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Quality canned foods are even better than feeding kibble, so if your budget allows it I would absolutely opt for canned food! I have 2 dogs so to keep the cost more reasonable for my budget, I mix 1/2 canned and 1/2 dry with each of their meals.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Quality canned foods are even better than feeding kibble, so if your budget allows it I would absolutely opt for canned food! I have 2 dogs so to keep the cost more reasonable for my budget, I mix 1/2 canned and 1/2 dry with each of their meals.


I have thought about doing that.. But I hope he will be ok until I can run to petsmart till tomorrow.. Bc I only got one can  have u ever tried to blue buffalo small breed canned food?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I thought canned food was bad for their teeth and that's why kibble was better. Ollie is loving his Acana Duck & Pears or Lamb & Apples (I think I got that right)! Oh, he is also enjoying when we forget to get up Smudges kitty food. We will be building a cat tower very soon with a place for her food that he can't get to!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

munchkn8835 said:


> I thought canned food was bad for their teeth and that's why kibble was better. Ollie is loving his Acana Duck & Pears or Lamb & Apples (I think I got that right)! Oh, he is also enjoying when we forget to get up Smudges kitty food. We will be building a cat tower very soon with a place for her food that he can't get to!


I was giving strictly kibble but decided to "treat" him now he is hooked! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the canned food is supposed to be good because of moisture content which is better for their systems. It's not a bad thing to do a mix of some canned and some kibble. I know there are people who do that.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I think the canned food is supposed to be good because of moisture content which is better for their systems. It's not a bad thing to do a mix of some canned and some kibble. I know there are people who do that.


Do u find they go #2 more an its softer? I'm just worried he will get diarhhea.. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When Tyler was on canned food his stools were pretty normal. Maybe a slight bit softer but better that then them having trouble going and getting it out. It was fairly normal. Now that I cook for him at home, it's usually perfect. Ugh TMI


----------



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

I was thinking of switching to something with higher protein and lesser carbo too. Now I am feeding anf holistic optimal health for puppy, I will probably switch to nature variety instinct chicken


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

When I leave for work in the morning my Bella gets fresh water and a little bit of kibble in case she gets hungry (sometimes its gone sometimes its not), she also gets a biscuit every morning before I leave  When I get home (around 4pm) we go for a walk and then I make her dinner which is Blue Buffalo Kibble (chicken & rice, small breed puppy) (1/2) and Blue Buffalo Puppy can food (1/2) She loves it!!!
I always feel like she doesn't eat or drink enough though (even though she does) just a nervous mommy I guess.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have had Bella on Blue Buffalo since I got her and she has done great on it. Several months ago I transitioned her over to Blue Freedom (which is the grain free variety of Blue Buffalo). She has done great and she loves it!


----------

